
Apple Acquires Israeli Firm RealFace Specializing in Facial Recognition - t23
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/02/19/apple-buys-facial-recognition-firm-realface/
======
coralreef
I would love an API for a utility on par with Snapchat/Facebook's face
tracking (the ones they use on face filters). It's basically a solved problem
with a few frameworks and SDKs out there but they're usually C/C++, getting
the builds, dependencies working and integrated into Xcode is a ton of work.

~~~
erichocean
> _It 's basically a solved problem with a few frameworks and SDKs out there
> but they're usually C/C++_

Any pointers? C/C++ is great for me. :)

~~~
coralreef
Look up these projects:

FaceTracker, FaceVFX, OpenFace, AttentionTracker, Face Analaysis SDK

~~~
erichocean
Thanks!

